# No Geese...



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Wait! What? 

Things are just weird enough that I can see someone trying to bring their emotional support goose in.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Just say no!


----------

